# Sportlerin des Monats



## ds1210 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich (Sandra Rübesam) bin für den Titel "Sportlerin des Monats" nominiert (Thüringer Allgemeine), aufgrund meiner Ergebnisse diese Saison (deutsche Vizemeisterin, 1. iXS Cup Bad Wildbad, 1. iXS Cup Thale, 5. Gesamtwertung europäischer iXS Cup, 1. Gesamtwertung deutscher iXS Cup..)

Ich würde mich über diesen Titel sehr freuen und wäre für jede Stimme dankbar.   

Bitte helft mir Sportlerin des Monats zu werden! Bis Mittwoch ist die Abstimmung noch offen. 
zgtintern.de/ta/voting-aktionen/goldhelm/

Viele Grüße, Sandra.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2010)

Meine Stimme hast Du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2010)

meine auch!


----------



## Chrissi80 (11. Oktober 2010)

meine ebenfalls


----------



## bestmove (11. Oktober 2010)

Yep


----------



## MelleD (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2010)

meine Stimme auch, obwohl ich keine Thüringer Zeitung lese 

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2010)

wobei der ultramaratoni auch cool ist....

watt gibts denn zu gewinnen?


----------



## ds1210 (11. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> wobei der ultramaratoni auch cool ist....
> 
> watt gibts denn zu gewinnen?



Danke für eure Stimmen bisher 
Bis auf diesen Goldhelm (aus Schokolade), weiß ich nicht ob es noch etwas zu gewinnen gibt...


----------



## Nuala (11. Oktober 2010)

habe auch für dich gestimmt!

@twinkie: solche menschen sind mir irgendwie suspekt


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2010)

So, gevotet 
Ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Oktober 2010)

Selbstverständlich bekommst du meine Stimme. Wann gehen wir mal zusammen biken?


----------



## Funghi (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (11. Oktober 2010)

boar alter...das baggerforum ist hier und das für die dümmsten anmachsprüche hier

goldhelm hört sich glänzend an. schoki ist dann wohl nur im winter fahrbar. 

@nuala: der muß kompensieren.


----------



## Veloce (12. Oktober 2010)

Meine Stimme hast du auch.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @nuala: der muß kompensieren.



Was denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab' seit gestern auch gevotet - gleich mehrmals, damit's auch hoffentlich klappt!


----------



## Nuala (12. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was denn?



darüber dürfen wir doch hier nicht reden, frau moderatorin


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Oktober 2010)

Ooooch menno!


----------



## Kate du Pree (12. Oktober 2010)

Abgestimmt!


----------



## ds1210 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bisher schon für mich gevotet haben  
Morgen ist die Abstimmung dann vorbei, mal sehen obs geklappt hat 

DANKE!


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2010)

+1
Wünsche Dir viel Glück dabei aber vor allen Dingen bei Deiner weiteren sportlichen Laufbahn im Bergabradeln


----------



## beuze1 (12. Oktober 2010)

Abgestimmt!


----------



## swe68 (13. Oktober 2010)

da Du Deinen anderen Thread hast löschen lassen - lass dich von den ewigen Nörglern nicht verrückt machen. Ich finde es gut, was Du machst. Und ich glaube, nicht nur ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für die Abstimmung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

@swe68: ...was ich allerdings - ganz persönlich - etwas übertrieben fand. Erkennbar war ein Moderator (ich!  ) immer an Bord. Ich hätte ein Entgleisen nicht zugelassen - und entgleist ist es nicht! Trotzdem finde ich die Aktion gut und wünsche Sandra den Sieg! Downhill ist nun mal...


----------



## swe68 (13. Oktober 2010)

ok
Ich habe gestern abend zuletzt gelesen - wo ihr zuletzt noch Mut zugesprochen wurde. Was danach geschah, weiss ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist nichts bekannt. Aber bei uns im LO ist es sowieso viel gemütlicher!


----------



## ds1210 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mir ist nichts bekannt. Aber bei uns im LO ist es sowieso viel gemütlicher!



Ja genau, finde ich eben auch  Mir war es dann einfach zu viel und heute um 12 ist die Abstimmung sowieso vorbei. Es ging einfach nicht mehr um die Wahl und um den Sport sondern um alles andere und das fand ich schade und traurig. Ich habe es dann ziemlich persönlich genommen... 
Deswegen habe ich gebeten den Threat zu löschen 

Aber danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

Wir wollen aber dann schon wissen, wie es lief, gell?!


----------



## ds1210 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber dann schon wissen, wie es lief, gell?!



Sobald das Ergebnis da ist, werde ich es hier verkünden


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

Leicht off topic: Was studierst Du eigentlich?


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2010)

Uff, eben noch kurz vor Ultimo meine Stimme für dich abgegeben.
Hoffentlich reicht es.


----------



## ecopower (13. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, was Du machst.



Ich nicht! (wobei ich nicht deinen Sport meine. Da freue ich mich mit dir, wenn du den gewünschten Erfolg hast).
Wobei hilft Dir das E-Voting eigentlich! Sponsoren, Geld, Ego??


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Wobei hilft Dir das E-Voting eigentlich! Sponsoren, Geld, Ego??



Klar! Ist das nicht legitim bzw. verständlich?


----------



## ds1210 (13. Oktober 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Ich nicht! (wobei ich nicht deinen Sport meine. Da freue ich mich mit dir, wenn du den gewünschten Erfolg hast).
> Wobei hilft Dir das E-Voting eigentlich! Sponsoren, Geld, Ego??




Weder noch.. Ich finde es ist ein schönen Titel..nicht mehr nicht weniger. Wenn du für eine Wahl aufgestellt bist, aufgrund von einer sportlichen o.ä. Leistung, ist das für dich uninteressant? 
Außerdem fände ich es toll wenn man als Downhiller neben Läufern, Handballern etc. Sportler des Monats wird!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ds1210 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Leicht off topic: Was studierst Du eigentlich?



Altertumswissenschaften im Hauptfach speziell klassische Archäologie und im Nebenfach Ur- und Frühgeschichte.


----------



## das waldhuhn (13. Oktober 2010)

ja genau!!! DH Frauen ins Rampenlicht! Unbedingt!


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

ds1210 schrieb:


> Altertumswissenschaften im Hauptfach speziell klassische Archäologie und im Nebenfach Ur- und Frühgeschichte.


----------



## ecopower (13. Oktober 2010)

ds1210 schrieb:


> Weder noch.. Ich finde es ist ein schönen Titel..nicht mehr nicht weniger. Wenn du für eine Wahl aufgestellt bist, aufgrund von einer sportlichen o.ä. Leistung, ist das für dich uninteressant?
> Außerdem fände ich es toll wenn man als Downhiller neben Läufern, Handballern etc. Sportler des Monats wird!!


Es ist an dieser Stelle nicht möglich darauf detailliert zu antworten. 
Sicher, ich verstehe auch, dass jemand der den Downhillsport liebt es gut findet, "seinen" Sport im Rampenlicht zu sehen.
Ich empfinde jedoch die Bereitschaft für oder gegen etwas zu stimmen, dass ich nicht persönlich kenne (in diesem Fall die Sportlerin), für sehr bedenklich.
Aber wir erleben es ja täglich, da stimmen Leser z.B. über das beste Bike ab und die meisten wählen dabei ein Produkt aus, dass sie niemals selbst bewegt haben!?


----------



## ds1210 (13. Oktober 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Es ist an dieser Stelle nicht möglich darauf detailliert zu antworten.
> Sicher, ich verstehe auch, dass jemand der den Downhillsport liebt es gut findet, "seinen" Sport im Rampenlicht zu sehen.
> Ich empfinde jedoch die Bereitschaft für oder gegen etwas zu stimmen, dass ich nicht persönlich kenne (in diesem Fall die Sportlerin), für sehr bedenklich.
> Aber wir erleben es ja täglich, da stimmen Leser z.B. über das beste Bike ab und die meisten wählen dabei ein Produkt aus, dass sie niemals selbst bewegt haben!?



Dann wäre ja jede Art von Wahl bedenklich.. Politiker kennst du auch nicht persönlich, trotzdem stimmt man für den Einen über den man denkt, dass er die eigenen Interessen am besten vertritt. Bevor man jmd. für irgendetwas wählt, kann man sich ja über die Person und die Leistungen informieren.

Speziell die Wahl von der wir jetzt sprechen, wäre ja dann nur auf den Bekanntenkreis reduziert.


----------



## ecopower (13. Oktober 2010)

ds1210 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja jede Art von Wahl bedenklich.. Politiker kennst du auch nicht persönlich, trotzdem stimmt man für den Einen über den man denkt, dass er die eigenen Interessen am besten vertritt. Bevor man jmd. für irgendetwas wählt, kann man sich ja über die Person und die Leistungen informieren.



Den Bundes- oder Landtagsabgeordneten, den ich wähle, den habe ich vorher persönlich gesprochen! Dafür gibt es Bürgersprechstunden!



ds1210 schrieb:


> Speziell die Wahl von der wir jetzt sprechen, wäre ja dann nur auf den Bekanntenkreis reduziert.


Ja, besser wäre das. Ich denke diese ganzen neuzeitlichen Abstimmungen haben dem gesamten Sport nicht wirklich gut getan. 
Ich habe vielleicht den kleine Vorteil, dass ich altersbedingt den Sport ab den siebziger Jahren verfolgt habe. Und so wie ich den Sport heute erlebe, mag ich ihn mir als Zuschauer kaum noch anschauen. Zumindest nicht den Profisport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Oktober 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Den Bundes- oder Landtagsabgeordneten, den ich wähle, den habe ich vorher persönlich gesprochen! Dafür gibt es Bürgersprechstunden!



Dieser Anspruch bzw. dieses Vorgehen ist a) sehr selten und b) frage ich mich, was Du in ein paar Minuten, bei einer Podiumsdiskussion oder ähnlichem über den Kandidaten erfahren willst. 




> Und so wie ich den Sport heute erlebe, mag ich ihn mir als Zuschauer kaum noch anschauen. Zumindest nicht den Profisport.



Geht mir genauso. Und ich war einst Leistungssportlerin...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2010)

Und, die Wahl ist vorbei? Hat´s gereicht? Hast du gewonnen?


----------



## ds1210 (14. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und, die Wahl ist vorbei? Hat´s gereicht? Hast du gewonnen?



So das Ergebnis steht fest. Leider hat es nicht ganz gereicht, Holger Sakuth der Marathon-Läufer hat die Wahl gewonnen. 
Respekt vor seinen großartigen Leistungen! 

Danke an alle dir für mich stimmten


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2010)

Schade  Habe so sehr die Daumen gedrückt


----------



## ecopower (14. Oktober 2010)

ds1210 schrieb:


> So das Ergebnis steht fest. Leider hat es nicht ganz gereicht, Holger Sakuth der Marathon-Läufer hat die Wahl gewonnen.
> Respekt vor seinen großartigen Leistungen!
> 
> Danke an alle dir für mich stimmten



Du bist ja noch jung, bis 48 hast du noch viele Sieg-Chancen.

Hut ab, in 17 Etappen 1200km zu laufen, ist schon ein irre Leistung. Ob das noch gesund ist! Das wäre sicher eine berechtigte Frage.


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem sind wir stolz auf Dich!  
Ich weiß gut einzuschätzen, was Du leistest...


----------

